# Tees Valley / Darlington IHS Meeting FEBRUARY



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

We will have another try at Lauren Gibsons talk entitled "The Gecko species of New Caledonia inc. Rhacodactylus" after all our IT problems last time! The talk will be fully illustrated and also Lauren plans to bring some of her own animals from her succesful venture Rhacshack.

Meeting as normal will be the second Sunday of the month - February 12th 2012 at 7.30. Held at the Forresters Arms, Coatham Mundeville, Nr Darlington. The pub is literally 10 seconds from the A1 on junction 59 - decent beer too!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

I might just be able to make it!

looking forward to it


----------



## Leigh 1978 (Jul 17, 2010)

As long as im not working ill be there as usual :2thumb:


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

ashbosh said:


> I might just be able to make it!
> 
> looking forward to it


It would be great if you do, it was nice to briefly catch up the other day!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Leigh 1978 said:


> As long as im not working ill be there as usual :2thumb:


See you there!


----------



## beardedlady (Jan 22, 2008)

i'll be there, looking forward to it:2thumb:


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

beardedlady said:


> i'll be there, looking forward to it:2thumb:


Lets hope it all goes to plan this time!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Coast to Coast Exotics will donate a Komodo Glass Vivarium for a free prize draw for all attendees of this meeting!


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

Did someone say decent beer


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

tina b said:


> Did someone say decent beer


Yep, twas I.......... 

If you come along you can be an honoury member - Darlington must be easily 150 miles away! Your moped would never make it..........


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

Balls to the moped I'll use my broomstick it's faster


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

tina b said:


> Balls to the moped I'll use my broomstick it's faster


Hmmm. Does it have built in sat nav? You do get lost easy :whistling2:


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

v-max said:


> Hmmm. Does it have built in sat nav? You do get lost easy :whistling2:


Opps I would of answered faster but I couldn't find the post ! 
O you are a funny little man of course it dosnt have sat nav it's a stick so it would fall off durrrrrr
I would go as the crow flies in a straight line even I would manage that !!


----------



## Circe (Dec 31, 2008)

Don't know if I'll be able to make it, though hope so.
My Beloved is starting a new job on the Monday so will be in Newcastle, and I'm not likely to have transport. Will do my best though.


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Circe said:


> Don't know if I'll be able to make it, though hope so.
> My Beloved is starting a new job on the Monday so will be in Newcastle, and I'm not likely to have transport. Will do my best though.


I hope so too! Been a while since I seen you!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

tina b said:


> Opps I would of answered faster but I couldn't find the post !
> O you are a funny little man of course it dosnt have sat nav it's a stick so it would fall off durrrrrr
> I would go as the crow flies in a straight line even I would manage that !!


Less of the little man, Mrs Bridget the midget! How is life in lilliput land?


----------



## uroplatus (Apr 24, 2005)

Cannot wait to do the talk! I will be fetching along some fantastic geckos for people to see and handle  I promise there will be some huge and tiny examples of geckos - some rare and some more familiar species 
I hope to see you all there :2thumb:


----------



## Leigh 1978 (Jul 17, 2010)

just found out im off from work that night!!!!! i will definitely be there :no1:


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

The wife is due to give birth to our 3rd baby on the 12th! But if it's early or late i'll deffo try and be there haha


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

congrats fella..keep us posted on how the missus is


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

ashbosh said:


> The wife is due to give birth to our 3rd baby on the 12th! But if it's early or late i'll deffo try and be there haha


Good luck!


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

I will cheers  still no signs yet, making us wait! These bloody live bearers haha


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

Well, the baby is here! Little Kody was born on the 8th, so i'm pretty much deffo going! Looking forward to it


----------



## Leigh 1978 (Jul 17, 2010)

ashbosh said:


> Well, the baby is here! Little Kody was born on the 8th, so i'm pretty much deffo going! Looking forward to it


Congrats mate, hope Kody and mummy are both well,, Good luck with the three kids lol, I have three aged 6,4 and 2 and know they can be a handful.. See you on Sunday :2thumb:


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

ashbosh said:


> Well, the baby is here! Little Kody was born on the 8th, so i'm pretty much deffo going! Looking forward to it


Congrats! See you Sunday!


----------



## beardedlady (Jan 22, 2008)

ashbosh said:


> Well, the baby is here! Little Kody was born on the 8th, so i'm pretty much deffo going! Looking forward to it


congrats mate see ya sunday


----------



## uroplatus (Apr 24, 2005)

Only a couple of days to go! I think it will be a good turn-out, the more the merrier though :2thumb:
All the geckos can't wait to meet you all


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks everyone 

See you sunday


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

Well, managed to get Flu. Feel like death, quite upset as i teally wanted to go this month, but i keep going hot and cold and ache all over etc. 

I will see if im working on the second sunday in march and if i am off i'll be there. Is someone taking photographs of each meeting? I'd love to see some


----------



## Leigh 1978 (Jul 17, 2010)

Shame you didn't make it, was a really good meeting, loads of people there as well,, hopefully the numbers will continue :2thumb:


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

Was anyone taking photos at all?


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

ashbosh said:


> Was anyone taking photos at all?


 
I dont think any one took pictures, but might be worth checking on the Facebook page.

Oh, sorry by the way forgot to congrats you the other day! Getting far too senile!


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

Haha no worries fella thanks alot! How long you away for on your next trip? Is it for shows or a shipment?


----------

